# Atlantis metalic BMW E46 M sport Coupe by The Shine Guys



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, first detail thread on here so be gentle.
All comments welcome.
This is a detail of a 2006 (Feb 05 build date) E46 320cd M sport in individual Atlantis Metallic. This is a green colour that photographs a lighter blue like Estoril blue.
The car has 87000 KM on the clock and has only been machine polished once since new before by myself.
The car has developed only very minor swirls and these were to be removed reduced in this detail.
To Start.
The car looked as follows to begin with, 








Generally good but a few small swirls evident.








The car was washed with the usual 2 bucket method, dried with Dodo Juice supernatural waffle weave towel.
Firstly the wheels were removed to clean, these were sprayed with Chemical Guys wheel cleaner & then sprayed with AG Tar & adhesive remover to removed heavy tar spots.
















Arches before








Arches after
















Rims then waxed with AG high definition wax, tires dressed with Chemical Guys new look trim gel.
Wheel wells cleaned with same as wheels and dressed with Chemical Guys barebones. 
The car was then sprayed with AG Tar & adhesive remover, this was left to dwell and wiped off to remove all tar, it was then clayed with CleanYourCar ultra fine detailing clay.
Very little was removed by the clay on the paintwork, all glass was also clayed at this stage, again very little on the glass surfaces but actually there was more then on the paintwork. The wheels were a different story.
Clay afterwards.








The car was then polished by DA using the Lake Country CCS white polishing pads using Menzerna Final Finish (PO 85RD) with minimal cut in order to produce a deep gloss finish.
























Didn't take many pics here as time was against me.
The car was then wiped down with Dodo Juice Lime prime lite to remove any old residues.
This was followed with Chemical Guys EZ Crème glaze on a Lake Country CCS black finessing pad, 
This was followed with a layer of Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax applied with their SN foam applicator finger mitts. This was left to cure and all glass was polished with AG Glass polish and trims treated to Chemical Guys new look trim gel.
























Final shots are at night as this brings us up to 4 hours ago, will post daytime pic's tomorrow.
Regards
Nic


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good work fella

Think it's time for bed now lol


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

paulmc08 said:


> Good work fella
> 
> Think it's time for bed now lol


Era I'm not working until 2 tomorrow so I'll sleep in..:thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking well. Nice motor too.

Talking of sleep I'm up at 7am, late nights keep getting later thanks to being back on here & iPad in bed .....LOL.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work! Nice colour too, I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Great work! Nice colour too, I've never seen anything like it before.


Thanks man. The colour is what originally attracted me to the car. There is only 1 e46 m3 in this colour in the uk and 3 320cd's in ireland in it that I know of. Two of them are in cork alone. 
Nic


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

*daytime pic's added*

Just a quick update, here are the daytime pic's added.


























Nic.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice one! Was looking forward to that. I love BM's,especially in an unusual colour like that.


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, looking really good. You don't see that color too often.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice job Nic and congrats on you first write up on DW look forward to many more!


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Great work! Nice colour too, I've never seen anything like it before.


That reminds me of when i bought my 199 Daimler super v8.....the colour is almost the same thats what attracted me to it......

Great when clean :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice pics and a really funky colour!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice!

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Blockwax said:


> That reminds me of when i bought my 199 Daimler super v8.....the colour is almost the same thats what attracted me to it......
> 
> Great when clean :thumb:


Yeah it's a brilliant colour and deserves to be kept clean and shiny,
I was driving around town getting the girlfriend's bday pressie's and stuff today and the amount of looks was unreal.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice job on an unusual colour BM


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Nice job on an unusual colour BM


Thanks very much sir..


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats a lovely colour, I own a E46 330cd in sparkling graphite but thats first Ive ever seen in that colour, great detail looks beautiful!


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Crispo said:


> Thats a lovely colour, I own a E46 330cd in sparkling graphite but thats first Ive ever seen in that colour, great detail looks beautiful!


Thanks, the graphite colour can be really good too when well polished.
The 330cd are a nice fast motor too I've heard.
Nic


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah love mine, had it remapped by Simon at E-maps as well for some extra punch. Had a Porsche Boxster previously and after the remap apart from handling they are pretty similar acceleration wise


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Crispo said:


> Yeah love mine, had it remapped by Simon at E-maps as well for some extra punch. Had a Porsche Boxster previously and after the remap apart from handling they are pretty similar acceleration wise


That sounds promising.
I might go for a 330 next time I trade up


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

e90 330d have even more ponies and mapping potential


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice Bmw,like in this colour...


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

magnificent job, great result


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

AlexTsinos said:


> magnificent job, great result


Thanks very much, 2 & half days work there.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

tonyy said:


> Very nice Bmw,like in this colour...


Thanks, I love the colour too, it's an individual order only colour.


----------



## 2SLICK4U (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats on nice job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job there Nic , keep up the good work :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> Top job there Nic , keep up the good work :thumb:
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mario


Thanx Mario,

Was looking at the lambo earlier, stunning.

Nic


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like a girl, that is a nice colour


----------

